# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  اتصال پایگاه داده های نرم افزار حسابداری پارسیان بر روی دو سیستم

## azarakhshl

سلام
پایگاه داده نرم افزار حسابداری پارسیان Sql 2000 است، می دونم که امکان اتصال دو سیستم (یکی به عنوان سرور و دیگری کلاینت) در این نرم افزار هست، اما هنگام اتصال error های متفاوتی می ده، مثل authentication failed یا موارد دیگه، 
از دوستان کسی هست که این کارو کرده باشه و دو سیستم را به هم متصل؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر پاسختون هستم...

----------


## amirbranson

با سلام دوست عزیز ، شما باید برای شبکه کردن پارسیان ابتدا یک شبکه سالم و بدون مشکل داشته باشید ، سپس فایروال های دو سیستم را خاموش نمایید .

در صورتی که مشکلتان حل نشد به شماره 03119514789 تماس حاصل فرمایید

----------

